# Java User Group (JUG) Saarland



## Thomas Darimont (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Da ich festgestellt habe, dass ab und an auch mal Java interessierte Saarländer das Forum bevölkern wollte ich mal Nachfragen ob der ein oder andere nicht eine lokale JUG kennt bzw. Lust hätte eine neue JUG zu gründen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Aufziehvogel (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

 ich komme zwar nicht aus dem Saarland aber würde gerne die gleiche frage für Hannover und Umgebung stellen, vielleicht können wir den Thread ja mal ein wenig "oben" halten oder ein Announcement daraus machen!

 Ich komme aus dem J2EE Umfeld, interessiere mich daher sehr für Themen wie Application Server, EJB, Web-Applications, Frameworks wie Struts, Spring, Hibernate und würde mich liebend gerne mit gleichgesinnten austauschen und vielleicht das ein oder andere .
 Weitere Interessengebiete sind Crawler, Suchmaschinen und Sprachtechnologie.


----------



## Snape (16. Mai 2005)

Da müsste sich doch das Ruhrgebiet als geeignetstes Umfeld für eine JUG anbieten?!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Nad753 (25. Mai 2005)

Hi Thomas,

Da "oute" ich mich doch gleich mal als "Java-interessierte-Saarländerin"   

Wie hast Du Dir denn das so vorgestellt ? 


Grüsse


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Von anderen Usergroups kenne ich es so, dass 1-2 mal im Monat ein kleines Treffen stattfindet. Dort werden dann allerhand Java bezogene Themen diskutiert, die ein oder andere Präsentation abgehalten und verschiedene Frameworks vorgestellt. 
Genau sowas hatte ich eigentlich auch im Sinn.
Näheres findet man beispielsweise auch auf den Seiten der Java User Group Deutschland:
http://www.java.de/

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nad753 (25. Mai 2005)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Schau'n wir mal, ob sich noch jemand meldet.....


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Freut mich  Dann warten wir mal ab.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Troi (28. Mai 2005)

Huhu,
hier ist auch noch ein Saarländer der sich für Java interessiert . Ich finde das Thema auch interessant. Ich werd diesen Thread mal im Auge behalten. Evtl wird ja was draus *g*

Bis dann


----------



## zerix (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin ein Fast-Saarländer , d.h. ich wohne beim Saarland (3 km von der Grenze wech). Also mich würde das auch interessieren.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wer immer noch an einem kleinen Treffen interessiert ist kann mir ja mal ne PM schreiben.

Gruß Tom


----------



## HarvesterSrC (8. Juni 2005)

ich melde mich dann auch mal hier....

bin informatikstudent an der TU Kaiserslautern und im 4.Semester...
würde mich ja freuen wenn sich mal sowas ergeben würde


----------



## tikemyson (12. Juni 2005)

Ok! 
Ich oute mich auch als JAVA Interessent.

Bin aus Lebach und Student im 6. Semester am UmweltCampus in Birkenfeld.

Habe bsiher an einem Projekt mit dem StrutsFramework gearbeitet (Oracle JDev) und momentan bin ich an einer J2EE (Modell 1) Applikation mittels Eclipse,XDoclet und JBoss 

Nebenbei betreibe ich noch einen kleinen IT "Bauchladen", um das Studentenbudget etwas aufzufrischen.

gruss


----------



## zerix (13. Juni 2005)

Dann schreib ich mal was über mich 

Ich bin Bundi und mache bei der BW eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwicklung.

Eigentlich komme ich aus Hermeskeil, was ja ziemlich nah am Saarland liegt 

In Java programmier ich jetzt ca 9 Monate.

Vielleicht wird ja mal was mit nem Treffen 

mfg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Derzeit Interessiert an:
 AOP / EJB 3.0 / Spring / Hibernate / MDA

  Gruß Tom


----------



## zerix (13. Juni 2005)

PS:

Interessiert bin ich an allem, was ich noch nicht kann


----------



## MSJones (4. August 2005)

Ich wäre auch dabei!

 Würd mir so ein treffen gerne mal ansehen und auch meine Programmierkenntnisse erweitern, bzw. mit euch teilen.

 Sagt mir nur dann genau bescheid, wann und wo ein Treffen stattfinden soll.

 Gruß,
 Markus


----------



## dcw203 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
die Idee fin ich gut.
Ich, 44J  :-( , bin Entwicklervon DB Anwendungen (Java, MsAccess, Mysql 5, maven, torque, commoncontrols, struts, netbeans ...) mit gesundem Halbwissen.
Bin Einzelkämpfer und suche Erfahrungsaustausch.

Gruss Volker


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

       Ich habe es nun endlich geschafft etwas Zeit zu finden um die Sache mit der lokalen 
       Java User Group ein wenig weiter voranzutreiben.

 Ich freue mich verkuenden zu koennen, dass das erste Treffen der regionalen Java User Group Saarland am 07.01.2006 gegen 14 Uhr 
     in den Raeumen der ASW Berufsakademie Saarland in St. Ingbert stattfindet.

       Ich werde in den naechsten Tagen noch eine "kleine" Agenda aufsetzen und diese hier posten.

 Es waere nett, wenn sich die interesierten vorher anmelden wuerden (natuerlich "unverbindlich"), damit ich einen passenden Raum buchen kann. 
      Dazu schickt Ihr bitte eine E-Mail
       an: tom|at|tutorials.de 
       mit dem Betreff: JUG Saarland

  Im Anhang findet ihr Anfahrtsskizzen:

       Gruss Tom


----------



## dcw203 (23. Dezember 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe es nun endlich geschafft etwas Zeit zu finden um die Sache mit der lokalen
> Java User Group ein wenig weiter voranzutreiben.
> ...


 Jug Saarland : Super .Termin ist vorgemerkt. Bis am 07.01.
Gruß Volker


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Da ich jetzt wieder in Deutschland (auf dem Uni Campus in Saarbücken) bin würde ich gerne wieder einen neuen Versuch zum Aufbau der Java User Group Saarland starten.

Besteht noch interesse?

Gruß Tom


----------



## dcw203 (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Tom,
meinerseits besteht immer noch Interesse,
Gruß
Volker


----------



## zerix (7. August 2006)

Also meinerseits besteht auch noch interesse, auch wenn ich aus RLP komme ;-)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2006)

Hallo!

Da ich nun wieder frisch aus dem Urlaub zurück bin wollte ich in der letzten Augustwoche mal so ein Treffen anpeilen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## michelmichel (14. August 2006)

Ei Hi! Gibt's schon nen Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit?
Ich mach mal ein(en)

```
Terminvorschlag t = new Terminvorschlag('http://www.fuerst-ludwig.de/','2006-08-30','19:00')
```
Bin zwar aus HOM und hätte nichts gegen HOM als Treffpunkt, aber ich denke, es wird sich schon vor Ort ergeben, wie sich die Truppe zusammen setzt.


----------



## mikel2003 (28. August 2006)

Hi Thom,

Java User Group (JUG) Saarland. Bin dabei!

Grüße

MiMUUU@ ASW


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. August 2006)

Hi Michael,

schön von Dir zu hören  Hoffe es geht dir gut 
Im moment sitzt mir eine Projekt Deadline im Nacken weshalb der August Termin wohl in den September verschoben wird. Der Termin wird dann wohl wieder in den Räumlichkeiten der Berufsakademie statt finden. 

Diesmal ist die 2/3 Septemberwoche geplant.

Gruß Tom


----------



## mikel2003 (29. August 2006)

Hi Tom,
mir geht's gut. Danke der Nachfrage. Und Dir? Bist wieder im Saarland  

Im September bin ich die 3/4 Woche wohl im Urlaub auf Mallorca, aber das ist noch nicht 100%tig klar.

Nur mal so als Info. Ich arbeite im Moment an einem Projekt mit folgenden Schwerpunkten (technologisch).

- A4J (ajax4jsf von exadel - sun) http://ajax4jsf.dev.java.net/
- JSF (myfaces) http://myfaces.apache.org
- EJB (mit JBoss als ApplikaServer) 
- JNI nativ auf C++ Dll's
- MFC Visual C++
- Oracle, SQLServer, Postgresql

Evtl. kann ich ja dann auch mal was erzählen.
Interesse hab ich an allem, was mit Entwicklung zu tun hat. Auch an Dingen wie Agile Programmierung (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agile_Softwareentwicklung), Verbesserung von Build-Prozessen usw. Und ganz aktuell an JUnit!! ^^


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. August 2006)

Hi Michael,



> mir geht's gut. Danke der Nachfrage. Und Dir? Bist wieder im Saarland


Mir gehts (heute) auch ganz gut ;-) Jo bin wieder im Saarland unterwegs 



> Nur mal so als Info. Ich arbeite im Moment an einem Projekt mit folgenden Schwerpunkten (technologisch).


An Hand der Kombination aus JSF/EJB und C++ merkt man das du an Software im Bankenbereich arbeitest... ;-)



> Evtl. kann ich ja dann auch mal was erzählen.


Sehr gerne 



> Interesse hab ich an allem, was mit Entwicklung zu tun hat. Auch an Dingen wie Agile Programmierung (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agile_Softwareentwicklung), Verbesserung von Build-Prozessen usw. Und ganz aktuell an JUnit!!


Prima genau das wird auch Thema werden. Ich könnte beispielsweise was zu Continuous Integration mit Cruise Control unter .Net und Java erzählen.
Ebenso hätte ich da was zu JUnit 4 und Fitnesse auf Lager ;-)

vielleicht hänge ich die initiale Präsentation zur JUG einfach mal an... 

Für die ersten Treffen könnte man sich beispielsweise BARCamp like zusammen finden.
http://barcamp.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Hans-Jörg Alles (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

ich bin ebenfalls Saarländer aus Oberkirchen ( Kreis WND ) und arbeite in SB. 
Eine JUG wäre sicher interessant. 

Viele Grüße

HJA


----------



## lairdchris (17. Dezember 2007)

Oha, das Thema ist ja eigentlich etwas älter.

Gibts da noch Bewegung in der saarländischen JUG-Szene?
Ich würde dann auch mal Interesse anmelden...


----------

